# Need advise choosing a new device



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Hi all
I need to get a new mod/AIO or pod very soon
I tried rtas before and it just doesn't work for build wise and flavour wise
I'm using rdas for almost 3 years now mostly hadaly and entheon and the flavor and to bad ain't so bad BUT I'm getting tired of wicking and building building and wicking so I'm looking for a device maybe the dot AIO or a pod that accommodates a 18650 
I got the miso pod that isn't bad on flavour but I needs a bit more airflow very tight draw for me 

In the past year year 4 mods broke down on me so is there anything on the market now that is worth buying keeping in mind that's easy to build or just plug and play and the flavour will be 8/10?
I know it's a very tricky question about the flavor etc but everytime I wick something is different and the flavour just isn't there. And that's why I want something that's simple and easy BUT worth the buy

I build my own coils and do 95% of the time my own juices whether it's one shot or diy and I vape 30/70 3 mg 

Any inputs will be appreciated on devices and expectations

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/22)

Always a tricky situation when you feel it is time for a full on change.

A couple of items to consider or add to your wishlist:

Hellvape Dead Rabbit R Tank.... a rebuildable "stock" coil base, super easy to coil and wick and the rebuilding spares works out dead cheap and you can't fault it for flavor.

If you want a little AIO maybe look at the Cthulhu AIO, takes 18650, comes with a rebuildable bridge but you can get a boro and bridge adapter for stock coils as well that will fit a boro tank.

The Abyss might also tickle your fancy if you want to go stock-coil as you can get the added stock coil adapters for a plethora of coils, or use bridges in it as well. 18650/20700/21700 capable as well.

And there are going to be many more suggestions from the rest of the family here. Good luck on your quest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

I had the DDR and no it's not working for me flavor wise also the PNP tanks is a no go lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (16/3/22)

The vaper said:


> Hi all
> I need to get a new mod/AIO or pod very soon
> I tried rtas before and it just doesn't work for build wise and flavour wise
> I'm using rdas for almost 3 years now mostly hadaly and entheon and the flavor and to bad ain't so bad BUT I'm getting tired of wicking and building building and wicking so I'm looking for a device maybe the dot AIO or a pod that accommodates a 18650
> ...



Why not attend the Vape Meet this weekend and let @Stranger give you some wicking pointers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> Why not attend the Vape Meet this weekend and let @Stranger give you some wicking pointers.


I need to get a new device, wicking is sometimes not the big problem cause you can wick either too tight or to loose. 
Also I bought the other day a disposable to test and I must say I've got flavor until the battery died, not on one of my rdas I got that amount of flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

The vaper said:


> I had the DDR and no it's not working for me flavor wise also the PNP tanks is a no go lol



If the Dead Rabbit R and PNP coils don't give enough flavour then perhaps your issue is with your juice. If this is not the case then I am stumped. There is not much out there that produces substantially better flavour than the DR R.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If the Dead Rabbit R and PNP coils don't give enough flavour then perhaps your issue is with your juice. If this is not the case then I am stumped. There is not much out there that produces substantially better flavour than the DR R.


I've done the test In the DDR and on the rda with same juice and the rda wins by flying colours and the juice that I used was a one shot from FWSA which I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

Flavour is subjective and dependent on many factors. If you say the flavour is not bad from a Hadalay then I suspect that something is not in balance with your coil choice and your wicking. Airflow remains a major factor

Please can you tell us what you are building and what W you are setting at. 

I would also be interested in what mods broke down on you.

My initial thought is a sub ohm tank with decent mesh coils would without doubt solve the issue, but we may be able to assist with the building too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/3/22)

The vaper said:


> I've done the test In the DDR and on the rda with same juice and the rda wins by flying colours and the juice that I used was a one shot from FWSA which I know



hi, get a Miso Pro (Inkd Vapor)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Flavour is subjective and dependent on many factors. If you say the flavour is not bad from a Hadalay then I suspect that something is not in balance with your coil choice and your wicking. Airflow remains a major factor
> 
> Please can you tell us what you are building and what W you are setting at.
> 
> ...


OK I build for around 0.30ohm running about 35 to 42 w which is my wattage and only runs single coils
Wire I use is KP 26,27,28ga and 34,36.38 ga
I build aliens and FC
I've been building a while now so not much wrong with my builds
O ja and cotton I'm using is firebolt, Cotton bacon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

Thanks, so if you are confident that your coils are good (sounds like they are) and that your wicking is good, where do you think the flavour loss is ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Thanks, so if you are confident that your coils are good (sounds like they are) and that your wicking is good, where do you think the flavour loss is ?


The main thing is Im getting tired of wicking every second day I have to get a new device so that is what Im looking for. 
My rdas is old looking for something newer but needs to be simple 
I spoke with @JurgensSt yesterday on when his stock will arrive on the miso Pro so ja will get one of them also but battery life I'm a chain vaper lol so I'm also looking for something that fits a 18650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Maybe I must just buy 2 miso Pro pods and all the coils 0,8 ohms and coils for my miso and use my juice at 60/40 3 MG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (16/3/22)

The vaper said:


> The main thing is Im getting tired of wicking every second day I have to get a new device so that is what Im looking for.
> My rdas is old looking for something newer but needs to be simple
> I spoke with @JurgensSt yesterday on when his stock will arrive on the miso Pro so ja will get one of them also but battery life I'm a chain vaper lol so I'm also looking for something that fits a 18650


Maybe try the Caliburn G2, it's looser than the Miso apparently. I'm not much of a MTL vaper but I have one and it's pretty good. Problem with these pod devices is they tend to leak but if you vape a lot, not just once a week like I do in the Caliburn this shouldn't be an issue. 

If you're a single coil builder see if you can get hold of a Tauren One, Lethal or Juggerknot MR, these are all excellent single coolers. 

I think your frustration is from the wicking, it can sometimes be a pain but with your own DIY juice (not too much sweetener) and your own coils I am sure you could get at least 4 days on a single coil RTA and non of that constant dripping, I can't RDA! 

As for devices, I would highly recommend the aegis Max. Single 18650 or 21700 and a solid little mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

With respect to both you and Jurgens, I don't think a Miso pro will keep up with your chain vaping and suggest you look at a sub ohm kit

Wirice sub ohm tank and a Swag 2. I also get the feeling you need something tough. Can't go wrong with this set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> With respect to both you and Jurgens, I don't think a Miso pro will keep up with your chain vaping and suggest you look at a sub ohm kit
> 
> Wirice sub ohm tank and a Swag 2. I also get the feeling you need something tough. Can't go wrong with this set up.


You talking about this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

That's the one, pair it with the Swag 2 which is tough and 18650. With respect to Victor I am trying to read between the lines and just think the Miso pro is a bit lightweight for your needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

That's not like I'm vaping 50mls a day but more like 10 to 20 maybe 25 but I found that commercial coils lasts 2 days 3 days max lol white collar last a week that's why I build myself if my aliens I finished I build in 30 minutes a new coil but I wanna get out of that method


Stranger said:


> That's the one, pair it with the Swag 2 which is tough and 18650. With respect to Victor I am trying to read between the lines and just think the Miso pro is a bit lightweight for your needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

Then you are going to have the same issue with a Miso pro. Don't get me wrong it is a great device but you are also going to go through coils at 20 mls a day.

I am a heavy vaper from a consumption point of view 20-30 mls a day. Single 21700's do not last me a day at 28W, single coil Dvarw clone or single coil intake. My dual coil tanks even less.

I stick to easy made single wire coils or claptons and can get dozens from a roll, flavour as mentioned is subjective. The Hadalay RDA is easy to build on and you can probably dial in the airflow pretty well, but it is not an MTL tank and you might just get an RDL out of it. Most pods are going to be MTL oriented or full DL like the Voopoo PNP.

I rewick once a week thereabouts, my go to wire is the 22 awg coil master comp wire. Does not lack in flavour one bit and cleans dozens of time before I need to change it out I am usually around 0.4 at 26-28 W.

Where are you at as far as airflow is concerned ? MTL, DL, RDL

If the Hadalay is choked down too much, you maybe could be choking the flavour off. That RDA needs some air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Then you are going to have the same issue with a Miso pro. Don't get me wrong it is a great device but you are also going to go through coils at 20 mls a day.
> 
> I am a heavy vaper from a consumption point of view 20-30 mls a day. Single 21700's do not last me a day at 28W, single coil Dvarw clone or single coil intake. My dual coil tanks even less.
> 
> ...


I would say DL with a little restriction I rewicked this morning but the mod is giving me problems now 
The height is where I get the most flavor out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

And then entheon these two rdas I use daily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

Looking at those pics I am thinking out of the box and would say that maybe you have some vaper fatigue. Using the same set ups try some minty menthol juice for a day or two and then let us know if the tongue has recovered some flavour or not.

The coils don't look too badly gunked up, there is plenty saturation. When you rewick do you douse your coils to clean them ? That mod looks like an Aegis and they are as tough as hell so I am ruling out a big voltage drop.

There is a vapour flask stout here that would probably give you a full day https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-forward-vaporflask-stout-tc-box-mod-100w.75332/

Otherwise revisit the Miso pro idea if it is purely flavour you are chasing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Looking at those pics I am thinking out of the box and would say that maybe you have some vaper fatigue. Using the same set ups try some minty menthol juice for a day or two and then let us know if the tongue has recovered some flavour or not.
> 
> The coils don't look too badly gunked up, there is plenty saturation. When you rewick do you douse your coils to clean them ? That mod looks like an Aegis and they are as tough as hell so I am ruling out a big voltage drop.
> 
> ...


No I only dry burn my coils at low wattage
And yes that the aegis legend which is finished also had his days now 
I think I'm gonna get a Miso pro and gonna look out for a mod 

I watched a yt video on the eclips single coil rta and I might be interested so far the only rta that gave some flavor was the gear but ja I'm gonna think hard on this eclips rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (17/3/22)

OXVA Arbiter Solo RTA Review - VapersGarage


Looking for a tonne of airflow options? OXVA have got your back switching between MTL and DTL with every increment in between! Read on to find out more about the "Arbiter Solo RTA" from OXVA!




www.vapersgarage.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (17/3/22)

Stranger said:


> OXVA Arbiter Solo RTA Review - VapersGarage
> 
> 
> Looking for a tonne of airflow options? OXVA have got your back switching between MTL and DTL with every increment in between! Read on to find out more about the "Arbiter Solo RTA" from OXVA!
> ...


I got one of them not to bad use it mainly on RDL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/3/22)

The new SL class is starting to arrive in SA, a few places I think have it already, this will definitely be a good device paired with single coil atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (17/3/22)

Munro31 said:


> The new SL class is starting to arrive in SA, a few places I think have it already, this will definitely be a good device paired with single coil atties.


SL? All SL I know is a Mercedes SL500 lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/3/22)

The vaper said:


> SL? All SL I know is a Mercedes SL500 lol


Tried that, not a good vape! But the SX Mini SL is a very good mod, will last years and a very good chip inside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (17/3/22)

What!! If I spend that money on a mod I sleeping outside for 2 months lol my wife will kill me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/22)

The vaper said:


> What!! If I spend that money on a mod I sleeping outside for 2 months lol my wife will kill me















Home - The eCig Store


Tap to select the previous period Next Welcome to The eCig Store STOP SMOKING LET’S VAPE! Good vibes are one of our biggest offerings, serving you smiles and a hand to help, we are the best when it comes to having a good environment. Most of our shops have seating available so our customers can […]




www.theecigstore.co.za





Much better over here for the new V2 model...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (17/3/22)

The vaper said:


> What!! If I spend that money on a mod I sleeping outside for 2 months lol my wife will kill me


Yip, the new one is a grand cheaper, plus you don't buy vape gear, you won it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/3/22)

Sorry didnt read comments above as im a lazy bastard.
Having said that, ive heard awesome things about the new Cthulhu AIO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/3/22)

vicTor said:


> hi, get a Miso Pro (Inkd Vapor)


I Agree on this.
Miso pro for the win!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/3/22)

Stranger said:


> With respect to both you and Jurgens, I don't think a Miso pro will keep up with your chain vaping and suggest you look at a sub ohm kit
> 
> Wirice sub ohm tank and a Swag 2. I also get the feeling you need something tough. Can't go wrong with this set up.


Respect to you too. 
I chain vape and the miso pro works for me. If I need to charge its 20 mins for more than half a days vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/3/22)

If you're looking for a subohm tank. Take a look at the kriemhild 2. I'm not saying go and get one, but ask around for other Vapers comments on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (18/3/22)

Resistance said:


> I Agree on this.
> Miso pro for the win!


Ja I think for now I'm gonna get 2 miso pros and some coils and then maybe on a later stage a Cthulhu AIO or Dot AIO don't like the Pulse AIO too many crack issuses

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/3/22)

Obey Robot is doing full body replacement parts for the Pulse, they look very good!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/3/22)

The vaper said:


> Ja I think for now I'm gonna get 2 miso pros and some coils and then maybe on a later stage a Cthulhu AIO or Dot AIO don't like the Pulse AIO too many crack issuses


Good choice. It will work for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## adriaanh (18/3/22)

Munro31 said:


> Obey Robot is doing full body replacement parts for the Pulse, they look very good!


We're can we see pic's?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (18/3/22)

Resistance said:


> Respect to you too.
> I chain vape and the miso pro works for me. If I need to charge its 20 mins for more than half a days vaping.


Great to hear from a user that it can keep up with the chain vaping. It is a great piece of kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (18/3/22)

This is gonna be my first option for an AIO love the colour and the fact that you can build and got various type of coil you can use

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/3/22)

adriaanh said:


> We're can we see pic's?


It's still coming, but I saw last night on YouTube Tony B showed what's coming and there is a


The vaper said:


> This is gonna be my first option for an AIO love the colour and the fact that you can build and got various type of coil you can use


I have had a few, they are very good, I'm currently using it in SBS mode with my MTL tanks , 21700 battery lasts long about 2 days with the way I chain vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/22)

The vaper said:


> Wire I use is KP 26,27,28ga and 34,36.38 ga


KP - I assume Kanthal?
Maybe try Stainless Steel? That gives the crispest, most accurate flavour of all. Else Ni-80. Not a big Kanthal fan myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (18/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> KP - I assume Kanthal?
> Maybe try Stainless Steel? That gives the crispest, most accurate flavour of all. Else Ni-80. Not a big Kanthal fan myself


KP is kidney puncher and I got 28ga SS very difficult to get 24,26 even worse for 34,36,38 ga SS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

